# Staubfilter gesucht



## Bestia (18. Juli 2008)

Hi,
bin auf der Suche nach Staubfiltern für die Größen 80 und 120mm,
und wollte wissen ob ihr welche kennt, und welche ihr empfehlen könnt.
Da gibt es ja einige verschiedene, nur leider keine bis gar keine Testberichte.
Am besten wären welche aus Aluminium aber preiswerte mit Stoffüberzug sind auch ok.
Mir kommt es (wie wohl jedem anderen) auch darauf an, dass sie nicht allzusehr den Luftstrom hindern aber auch den Staub gut filtern. Die Reinigung sollte natürlich auch recht einfach sein.
Bilder sind von Vorteil 
Also: Was könnt ihr berichten?


----------



## exa (18. Juli 2008)

empfehlenswert: mamas strumpfhose


----------



## heroe (18. Juli 2008)

exa schrieb:


> empfehlenswert: mamas strumpfhose


Hält leider nicht den ganz feinen Staub draussen, aber ansonsten keine schlechte Wahl.
Ich nehme 2-3 mm starken Filterschaum den ich selbst zurechtschneide. Da bleibt auch das kleinste Körnchen hängen ohne das der Lüfter sich anstrengen muss.
Nachteil: Je nach Verschmutzung muss man ihn ein- bis zweimal im Jahr absaugen oder auswechseln.

lg


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

Caseking.de hat dafür sogar ne eigene Abteilung:

Caseking.de -  Lüfter - Staubschutz-Filter

Ich selber habe diesen: Klick und diesen Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Mesh Fan Grill 120mm - UVGreen/Black.

Beide machen Ihren Job gut, wobei ich den ersten etwas besser finde.


Gruß


----------



## Bestia (18. Juli 2008)

Danke danke. Nette Ideen. @ Strumpfhose und Schaum. Den bekommt man bestimmt im Baumarkt, oder?
Die bei Caseking habe ich gesehen, war halt nur die Frage ob die was taugen.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich habe den ersten Filter und der macht echt seinen Job. Nach 4 Wochen kannste da ne Schicht von abzupfen. 

Lohnt echt, wenn ich bedenke das ich die Fussel alle im Case hätte.


Gruß


----------



## Black_Beetle (18. Juli 2008)

InLine Lueftergitter Aluminium Filter, 120x120mm Produktdetail Planet4one GmbH

Schau mal hier rein.


----------



## Bestia (18. Juli 2008)

Jojo, ihr seid ja gut bei der Sache. Also die Alu Gitter haben mich schon angelacht. Habe momentan 4 80er Kunststoffgitter die bei meinem Alu Tt Xaser III dabei waren. Auf Planet4one bin ich auch schon gekommen, der hat gute Preise finde ich. Die Alugitter sind auch sehr preiswert finde ich.
@xTc, sind Bilder möglich, wie die eingebaut aussehen?
ThankZ @ all


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juli 2008)

Da es bei meinem Gehäuse etwas schwierig ist mit Standardluftfiltern, hab ich zur blickdichten Strumpfhose gegriffen. Die filtert jetzt seit über einem Jahr, und ich muss sagen das Ergebnis ist für den Preis doch recht beeindruckend.
Das Einzige, das durchgeht, sind wirklich total feine Partikelchen. Wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt ist es ein dünner Hauch Staub, weiter nichts. Alles dickere bleibt (grammweise) in dem Strumpfhosenstoff hängen und kann innerhalb von 1-2 Minuten abgesaugt werden.

Bis da Kühlrippen ernsthaft verstopfen dürfte es so Jahre dauern, und ich schätze, mit ein wenig Druckluftspray bekommt man auch den feinen Hauch Staub problemos aus den Innereien des PCs.
Vorteil der Strumpfhose ist halt auch, dass relativ viel Luft durchgeht, bei manchen Fertigfiltern kann es wohl passieren, dass zwar der Staub fast komplett draußen bleibt, die Frischluft aber leider auch.

Filterschaum kann durchaus eine Alternative sein, aber ich schätze, man muss auch da die richtige Konsistenz finden, nicht zu löchrig, aber auch nicht zu dicht.


----------



## riedochs (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte auch lange Filter drin, hab die irgendwann rausgeschmissten da diese sich trotz regelmäßigem reinigen irgendwann so zugesetzt haben das fast keine Luft durchging.


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> @xTc, sind Bilder möglich, wie die eingebaut aussehen?
> ThankZ @ all



Kein Problem. Hier bitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man gut erkennen kann, sammeln sich die Fussel davor gut. 


Gruß


----------



## Bestia (19. Juli 2008)

Hammergeil tHx xTc, der gefällt mir.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Juli 2008)

strumpfhose ist super, staubfilter schauen etwas besser aus  ich hab ne halbdurchsichtige, hellbraune strumpfhose von meiner mutti abgestaubt, die macht sich super, schaut bei schwarzem gehäusen aber [unbeleuchtet] merkwürdig aus ^^

nachteil jeder staubfilter: ab einem gewissen luftdurchsatz werden die lüfter dahinter sehr laut; ein *freier* 92er aus der nanoxia fx serie ist auf 7 volt imo unhörbar, macht aber mit staubfilter davor deutlich mehr lärm.... ist also eher für langsame lüfter zu empfehlen...


----------



## MetallSimon (1. April 2009)

ich schreib einfach mal hier rein.
ich suche auch einen staubfilter für einen 200mm lüfter.ich habs grade schon mit grobmaschiger strumpfhose probiert aber die bremst den luftstrom enorm.hat jemand eine idee,was ich nehmen kann?
achja und manche bauteile ziehen den staub doch elektrisch an(an den spawas vom mainboard ist bei mir immer alles und im nt)kann man auch irgendwie selber einen staubmagneten oder so basteln?


----------



## Adrenalize (1. April 2009)

Die meisten wirklich dichten bremsen halt leider enorm den Luftstrom. Strumpfhosen sind ja noch vergleichsweise offen, bei diesem Schaumstofffiltern geht wohl noch weniger durch.

Was du versuchen könntest, ist ein Metallfilter, wie auf den Bildern von xTc weiter oben im Thread. Da sollte doch mehr Luft durchgehen. feiner Staub halt auch, aber der gröbere staub, der alles verstopftf, blebt im Filter hängen, und darum geht es ja.


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Mai 2012)

*Der beste Staubfreitrick ist: (TROMMELWIRBEL)* *Keine Staubfilter nutzen sondern mit überdruck arbeiten!*

*Frontlüfter muss also mehr Power haben als die anderen die die Wärme abliefern.* *Da hat weder die Wärme noch der Staub Zeit zum Campen! ( ICH HASSE CAMPER)Eines ist 100%ig klar: Staub ist unvermeidlich, ob mit oder ohne Staubfilter. Für mich ist das sogar rausgeschmissenes Geld wenn man in Staubfilter investiert.

Echte nutzvolle Staubfilter sind riesengroß, könnt euch ja mal in der Chipindustrie umsehen wie die Firmen ihre Werke fast komplett staubfrei halten. Da ist der Pipifax was

ihr da vorhabt einfach nur lächerlich und sinnfrei!
*


----------



## Seabound (31. Mai 2012)

Haste mal geschaut, von wann der Thread ist?


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haste mal geschaut, von wann der Thread ist?



Soll ich extra einen neuen erstellen?


----------



## Seabound (31. Mai 2012)

Du hast ja keine Frage gestellt, sondern auf ne Frage von 2008 geantwortet, die vermutlich damals erschöpfend beantwortet wurde. Vier Jahre später seinen Senf dazugeben ist da sicherlich nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## icebear001 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich fand´s trotzdem interessant.


----------



## Vincent85 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze den Demicflex Staubfilter. Den gibt es in verschiedenen Größen z.B. bei Amazon zu kaufen.

Der Filter ist magnetisch und kann ohne Schrauben etc. befestigt werden.

Ist zwar teuer, aber sehr gut!


----------

